# Crappie Thread 2013



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to keep an ongoing thread on here about crappie fishing area lakes for this year. Please feel free to post any updates, reports or anything crappie fishing! It would be nice to be able to go to a thread and simply talk crappie and help each other track them down. Thank you and be blessed everyone!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

crappie . com is pretty good for that.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I've made up a few new toyz to try this year.
















Herb


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^ You make those?
....Okay I'm impressed.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TluckMu...good idea for a thread..i know crappie.com is a good one ...but ya know what?...i LIKE ogf.... it'll be cool just to talk crappie fishin on here..I'll be sure to post some pics and rresults this spring.

...nightprowler......nice jigs man!!!! who needs a minnow with a jig like that! awesome


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Alex_Combs said:


> ^^^ You make those?
> ....Okay I'm impressed.


Nightprowler makes and sells a huge variety of jig. Lots of folks from crappie.com buy their jigs from him. He makes some killer "keeper" jigs that has become a favorite. He's a master of the craft.


----------



## dave7631 (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone know any good places to check out near kettering, ohio for craps?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I seen a lot of people do pretty good at Delco park when I was there cat fishing. They were catching some decent ones. That was in the summer. I would say it would be pretty good in the spring. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I ordered some crappie jigs and weedless jigs from nightprowler. They look great,great quality,and fast shipping. I would highly recommend his products. I can't wait to try them tomorrow.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

misterbreeze said:


> I ordered some crappie jigs and weedless jigs from nightprowler. They look great,great quality,and fast shipping. I would highly recommend his products. I can't wait to try them tomorrow.


You won't be sorry. Once you give them a try you won't go back to the store bought variety.


----------



## panfried (Feb 19, 2013)

anyone having any luck in the clyde area


----------



## Citymud (Apr 7, 2013)

Citymud here. Love the Crappie forum. I live in the kettering area and fish all the local kettering ponds and Eastwood lagoons as well as the Hydrobowl. I have to say fishing at Delco on the backside of the pond is great for crappie fishing. We fished there a few days ago and caught about 15-20 crappie in about an hour, nothing big just palm sized.

Now the best great Crappie fishing I have come across is at the lagoons at Eastwood. It is river fed and the Crappie are around a pound to two pounds by the walkover bridge, we caught 45 and about all where keepers. We threw all but about 15 back. They where very clean and healthy looking. They were great Black crappies and hit really well on small curly tails white, and medium sized bass minnows from about 9am until 1pm.

Now i have pulled several larger Crappie out of the Hydrobowl down by the jet ski area in late afternoon fishing off the bank at about 2feet from the cork (bobber) with large Bass minnows.


----------



## dave7631 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks CityMud! Will definitely have to try those areas soon!


----------



## Citymud (Apr 7, 2013)

Citymud here again. Hope everyone has some great fishing. I have a trick I learned from a dear friend and local Bass professional that I would like to share with everyone. Use a white or yellow 2-3" soft bodied curly tail and spray or coat it with fish oil found from your local supermarket or Grocery, I personally went a bit overboard and injected the fish oil into the curly tail, just for reassurance that the fish would hold on long enough to set the hook. I used a yellow 1/8-1/4oz jig head and reeled the lure in at a steady pace and have caught a tremendous amount of crappie on this curlytail.
GoodLuck Fishing,
Citymud


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fish oil. Never heard of this at the grocery, guess I'll do some shopping this week. Thanks for the tip, is there any kind of brand name or something on this fish oil ?


----------



## dave7631 (Oct 1, 2012)

I know it comes in the soft gel pill form, but I haven't seen it in liquid formula at a store either. I have seen cod liver oil in liquid form, but not sure if its the same.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Citymud (Apr 7, 2013)

Citymud here again. Howdy ya'll. Well I was fishing Eastwood lagoons earlier today had pretty good luck with small mouth. I was catching them on white 3" curly tails with white jig heads reeling at a steady pace, got alot of crappie also today down by the walk over bridge. I talked to a couple of fellow fisherman also and that been having a lot of luck near the bridges toward springfield street as well.

Also the fish oil comes in a box near the sweet anise oil in the baking section where all the spices are. Just a heads up..Good luck fishing gentleman..:B


----------



## Citymud (Apr 7, 2013)

Citymud here again. A note on the fish oil..You can find it at Walgreens in a 24oz bottle from Twin labs Norwegian. Its around 8-9 dollars and works awesome. One more trick you may try is adding a bit of glitter to it for appearance, I personally have great luck using silver on white...Good luck everyone..


----------

